# Video Datei in VB abspielen



## Mulder_78 (17. Juni 2010)

Hallo erstmal...

Ich möchte gerene mp3 Dateien aber auch Videos (mp4, avi, ...) in einem VB6.0 Projekt abspielen.
Ich habe ganz einfach angefangen; Button zum Starten und WindowsMedia zum anzeigen.
Mein Code sieht so aus, funktioniert aber nicht:

Private Sub Command6_Click()
  Cls
  MediaPlayer1.FileName = "C:\Kid.mp3"
  MediaPlayer1.play
End Sub

Private Sub WindowsMediaPlayer1_OpenStateChange(ByVal NewState As Long)
  Cls
  Me.MediaPlayer1.FileName = "C:\Kid.mp3"
  Me.MediaPlayer1.play
End Sub


Kann das generell so nicht funktionieren?
Und was bedeutet eigentlich der Code nach WindowsMediaPlayer1_...?


Besten Dank für jeden Tipp im Voraus...
mfg
Mulder


----------



## domipoppe (4. August 2010)

Meines Wissens ist die WindowsMediaPlayer DLL Datei, nur für Musik....
Hast du einen Player z.b Quick Time oder Real Player, weil bei diesen Libarys/DLL Dateien geht das wunderbar.
Probier es mal mit einer der Datei DLL Dateien aus. (Falls ich grad nicht 'dumm' bin, dann müsste alles Stimmen was ich gesagt/geschrieben habe....)

Der Code nach dem WindowsMediaPlayer1, das möchte ich auch gern wissen, eigentlich reicht nur der Button Klick aus!

Falls was falsch ist ich programmiere grundsätzlich VB 2008.

GreetZ


----------



## domipoppe (4. August 2010)

Achja geht die .mp3 (Audiodatei) im WindowsMediaPlayer *nicht*?

NEU:

Geht bei dir der Code beim WindowsMediaPlayer:

MediaPlayer1.URL = "C:\Kid.mp3"
MediaPlayer1.Play()

ODER

MediaPlayer1.URL("C:\Kid.mp3")
MediaPlayer1.Play()


Wenn nicht dann liegt das daran das ich VB 2008 mehr programmiere und das damit verwechsele.
Ich hoffe ich habe dir geholfen.

Schöne Grüße und Viel Glück auf deinem Weg... xD hehe


----------

